# Lotion bar recipe without coconut oil?



## vjbakke (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone have one? I would like to make lotion bars for people that are sensitive to coconut oil.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 14, 2011)

You could just substitute babassu oil for coconut. It would be more expensive but it would work fine. Babassu is a drier oil so it would lessen the "greasies" a little.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 14, 2011)

You can use whatever you like for lotion bars following these basic rules.  You can change the amounts a bit and find what works for you. If you think that 33% wax makes the bar too hard, then use a bit less.  I made one I like with Beeswax, Shea Butter, Jojoba, RBO. Some people are sensitive to Shea Butter as well so you may like to consider Mango Butter instead. :wink: 

33% beeswax
33% liquid oils
33% solid butters
1% fragrance oil


----------



## vjbakke (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks! I made some last week with mango butter and I really like them. I didn't realize that some people may have a problem with the shea. I like to keep my oils and butters simple and able to be purchased locally or at reasonable prices.  I may try cocoa butter next time.


----------

